

My HN Dinner Party #6 - shalmanese
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/my-hn-dinner-6/

======
cemregr
I'm not sure if this person is looking for work.

The site doesn't have an easily accessible 'about' section, a CV, or any way
to contact the author. Just 3 pieces on the homepage that could be considered
a portfolio.

Edit: I went ahead and googled 'email' within the site's domain. The content I
was looking for was hiding under the link 'social interaction designer'. The
'about me' pages are blog items that one would find by chance using 'related
posts'. The author ought to make these important posts much more visible...

~~~
shalmanese
Yeah, sorry, all of this is happening rather quickly so I haven't had time to
do all the more professional things necessary to prepare to look for work.

Fully aware of how unusable the site is right now.

------
kilian
Though I am far from a foodie, I've really been enjoying these posts, so thank
you!

------
johnl
Pictures, much better.

